# idea for fwa to 2wd



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

y'all all know how i love big 2wd tractors . 170 hp plus but 2wd is not that popular on new models . i design a box or well working on it that connects to the end of a fwa axle. that drops down like a 2wd axles at the ends and has a spindle . made from .50" plate steel

.Now i dont know how to really attach it to a axle i guess you could perhaps weld it .I should take a engineer class really . i like drawing up stuff like this and other farm related things .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't think there would be much of a market to make something worth less.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure there is Cy, the current government would jump all over that with both feet.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah i know i like worthless stuff though lol people do worthless stuff all time though . oh yeah what is the shortest tire that you can put on a fwa ?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

tw30 said:


> yeah i know i like worthless stuff though lol people do worthless stuff all time though . oh yeah what is the shortest tire that you can put on a fwa ?


If you change tire size you would have to change the gears in differential or your tires wouldn't be turning correct speed.

BAD IDEA


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Plus, there is a reason why all new tractors are fwa. They ride better, better use of horsepower, safety, and stability just to name a few. I think the engineers thought on this one more than one night.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Just buy a FWA tractor, You will money ahead.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I think the engineers thought on this one more than one night.


On some stuff it really makes you wonder


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

If you really want a two wheel drive.......just remove the driveline to the front end. Then for special effects, go down to the farm tire store and trade the front tires for a pair that are plum wore out with no bars left on them.......


----------

